# 9.22.2011 - Paws 2 The Floor - Harrisburg, PA



## djraverfox (Sep 6, 2011)

Whats up? Its been a long time since the PoP Crew's last party and we are finally back in action! We want to thank everyone that came out and supported us! Below is the add for the new series of parties to be held out of Harrisburg, PA.

Special thanks to our buddy Vin who got is in the door do start throwing parties at this banging venue!







TIX AVAILABLE @ DOOR!
18+ - $10.00
21+ - $5.00
FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE

ATTN:  Please fill out our  Linkback  Form after making a post on a forum, blog, or other social  networks. This helps us keep track of posting and make sure event  information is clear across the board.

Event Post BBCode!

*PAWS ON THE FLOOR
*
_Location:_ Stallion Entertainment Complex

_Address:_ 706 North 3rd Street, Harrisburg, PA 17102

_Date:_ September 22nd
_Time:_ 9pm-2am







We've  been given the opportunity to occupy the dance floor at Stallions Night  Club in Harrisburg. Want to dance? Just hang out and chat? Show off a  new suit or just listen to music? Join us for an evening of just that  and More! Everyone is welcome, doesn't have to just be a furry either. 

Fursuits  are permitted BUT they are supposed to be put on after entering the  club since they will be checking identification. Also, there will be a  bar available. If you plan to drink you'll be asked to remove your suits  head and obviously have your ID present. This may be inconvenient, but  hey, there letting us use their floor. This part should go without  saying but we'll put it here anyway, Drink Responsibly!



For more info or to leave comments,

CONTACT - DJ Raverfox, Baltimore City Ravers

baltimorecityravers@gmail.com

443-470-9417

http://www.djraverfox.tk


----------



## Mentova (Sep 6, 2011)

Why is this not in baltimore again I was going to go to it damnit


----------



## Smelge (Sep 6, 2011)

What the fuck is a 'tix'? Aren't they annoying little blood-sucking creatures that can give you nasty diseases? Or am I thinking of DJ's?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 6, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is this not in baltimore again I was going to go to it damnit


Cause you touch yourself.





Is it just me or does the east coast have a ton of furry cons/furry meet-ups/dance parties/raves?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Is it just me or does the east coast have a ton of furry cons/furry meet-ups/dance parties/raves?



Seems like a good reason not to visit.

That and International Terrorism Day coming up on Sunday, makes it a perfect time to avoid the Eastern Seaboard.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 7, 2011)

All the furry cons/meets in my area are dismal. :I


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 7, 2011)

EAST COAST PRIDE 

But no I'm not sure how I feel about this whole thing. Sadly I don't have the monies to go up north for this.


----------



## Ben (Sep 7, 2011)

This seems interesting, mainly because you guys had the sense to design a flyer that actually looks good. If I know enough people going to this, I'll probably swing by.


----------



## djraverfox (Sep 7, 2011)

> Is it just me or does the east coast have a ton of furry cons/furry meet-ups/dance parties/raves?



Coz we got hella furries. :3



> What the fuck is a 'tix'?



Tix is a short-hand, trendy way of saying "tickets". Its common slang for active party-people but I could understand the confusion if your don't get out much. :/

<3



> This seems interesting, mainly because you guys had the sense to design a flyer that actually looks good. If I know enough people going to this, I'll probably swing by.



Thanks Ben!  Hope to see you come out.



> But no I'm not sure how I feel about this whole thing. Sadly I don't have the monies to go up north for this.



Yeah...it doesn't help that its on a Thursday either, but we work with what the club gives us. Swinging "furries" at a club as a business prospect is a very difficult task so we get what we get.



> Why is this not in baltimore again I was going to go to it damnit



The space at Orpheus was too small and the attidude from the staff was pretty pathetic. We had a good couple of runs, but I ended the shows in Baltimore because people were being discouraged from coming because of the water issue, cramped building, and shitty bartender. 

The Stallion in PA is about an hour and a half north from the Orpheus location and offers a full lot, premium dance floor, and plenty of space. Its normally an LGBT club so I would assume their staff would be a bit more accepting towards alternative groups.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 7, 2011)

djraverfox said:


> The space at Orpheus was too small and the attidude from the staff was pretty pathetic. We had a good couple of runs, but I ended the shows in Baltimore because people were being discouraged from coming because of the water issue, cramped building, and shitty bartender.
> 
> The Stallion in PA is about an hour and a half north from the Orpheus location and offers a full lot, premium dance floor, and plenty of space. Its normally an LGBT club so I would assume their staff would be a bit more accepting towards alternative groups.



Weird.

I may consider this.


----------



## Ben (Sep 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Weird.
> 
> I may consider this.



There's a Megabus line from Baltimore to Harrisburg, in case you didn't know. I'm having the hardest time picturing you at something like this though.


----------



## SnowyD (Sep 7, 2011)

Ahhhhh this sounds like fun, but it's so far away! Minnesota needs more shit like this. Augh!


----------



## xcliber (Sep 8, 2011)

I never imagined Vin's plans for a local meet at an LGBT club would turn  into this huge event. I didn't know they were collaborating with the  PoP guys and the Furst State too. And it's only 10 minutes from my house. c:

Edit: Why the hell is it on a Thursday!? I have to work in the morning.


----------



## Aden (Sep 8, 2011)

xcliber said:


> I work



not a true furry, not allowed >:c


----------



## Otto042 (Sep 8, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Is it just me or does the east coast have a ton of furry cons/furry meet-ups/dance parties/raves?



why wouldn't we?  Its not like we have anything more productive to do...


I'm really psyched this is starting to get a lot of exposure now.  I'll have to bring my A game now.  *eats 12 diet pills and throws out bread in fridge*


----------



## Mentova (Sep 9, 2011)

Ben said:


> There's a Megabus line from Baltimore to Harrisburg, in case you didn't know. I'm having the hardest time picturing you at something like this though.


I refuse to take a bus.

And I'd go for shits and giggles. I've never been to a rave. :V


----------



## djraverfox (Sep 13, 2011)

Any questions yall, email me 

baltimorecityravers@gmail.com



If you need the haps on public transit and/or ride shares from MD or DE, I gots the info.

AIM: feueraugendrache
SKYPE: xxzimmxx

443-470-9417


----------



## Kobura (Sep 16, 2011)

I couldn't find a list of the place's rules. I'm a little worried about... certain people showing up in combination and causing issues, but good friends of mine have it that they've got a "Start it and you're the eff out" policy. Not zero-tolerance bull either, actually rooting the issue. I'd assume they have some sort of weapons policy too (I'm curioussss) but I can't find anything except their GM, address, number, and events list.


----------



## djraverfox (Sep 16, 2011)

Kobura said:


> I couldn't find a list of the place's rules. I'm a little worried about... certain people showing up in combination and causing issues, but good friends of mine have it that they've got a "Start it and you're the eff out" policy. Not zero-tolerance bull either, actually rooting the issue. I'd assume they have some sort of weapons policy too (I'm curioussss) but I can't find anything except their GM, address, number, and events list.



Well...

Don't start fights.
Pay your door, pay your booze.
Get sloshed, get tossed.
Don't go into restricted areas.
Use common sense and if your not bothering anyone, no one bothers you, have an awesome time. 

Common Courtesy and Basic People sense applies.


----------



## Kobura (Sep 16, 2011)

I've got common sense, and I don't gots no ill intentions, but I had specific questions and reasons for the inquiry that can't be sated with a blanket 'do no wrong' like that.


----------



## djraverfox (Sep 16, 2011)

I see... Well, PM or Email me with a specific question and I'll gladly answer with a specificanswer. You can also call or text us;

443-472-5646

I don't believe the club maintains this sort of a list.


----------



## Kobura (Sep 16, 2011)

Don't worry about it. Stuff that has solely to do with Stallions, not with the event.

Do they have armed security? Do they need more? Do they have a no-weapons-at-the-door policy? Do they infact have a zero-tolerance policy for problems caused or not? That's about it.


----------



## djraverfox (Sep 17, 2011)

Armed Security is a negative. No guns. Peeps will be checked at the door. Fursuits boxes/bags will have to be given a gander to make sure nothing illegal is going down.


----------

